
Ask HN: Brainstorming Canvas - PixelMath
HI Fellow HN readers
While working on new products (or just brainstorming) I end up with a lot of scattered information in different file formats and places. I am sure there must be a better way to do it.
Tried some tools but couldn&#x27;t find something suitable, OneNote seems to be the right fit but can&#x27;t do mindMaps<p>Is there a tool that can do following bit on one canvas.<p>Text, Excel, Embed Images, Simple MindMaping, Collaboration<p>Also, if you can share the process and tools that you guys use brainstorming&#x2F;Information dumping that&#x27;ll be great.<p>(I am on Mac)
======
PaulHoule
I love OneNote on Windows. I think Microsoft turned everybody off from it by
stuffing OneNote buttons all over the place, making it the default printer,
etc. But it is really good.

I think piling too many features onto an app like that may make it too
cumbersome to use.

